# Bike fit Santa Cruz or San Jose area



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm looking for a good bike fitter in the Santa Cruz or San Jose area. I'm debating whether I should get fitted here in NorCal or throw my bike onto my rack and get it done one weekend down in LA. 

I'm living in Corallitos and going to school in SC. I can do the trip into the SJ area on one of my "looser" days. 

Do you all have any recommendations? 

thx
i.s.


----------



## nnswoosh8 (Mar 12, 2009)

I am also interested in the responses to this. I did some searches of the Nor Cal section on both rbr and bikeforums and found some good info.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

nnswoosh8 said:


> I am also interested in the responses to this. I did some searches of the Nor Cal section on both rbr and bikeforums and found some good info.


I did too. I'm hoping for recommendations closer to SJ or Santa Cruz.


----------



## nnswoosh8 (Mar 12, 2009)

Here is one that I bookmarked, it had good reviews. 

http://www.svcyclingcenter.com/services/bikefits.php


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

The Trek Store in San Jose (formerly called Santa Theresa Bikes) is good. I've done two different bikes there, and my wife has done two. The owner's name is Bill, if I recall, and he is great. Got me set up perfectly. Ask for him personally.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

nnswoosh8 said:


> Here is one that I bookmarked, it had good reviews.
> 
> http://www.svcyclingcenter.com/services/bikefits.php


Well, I have had Karl set me up. He does a great job for road and mtn.


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

I've only had one bike fit in my "short" career as a cyclist, but I had a good experience with Spokesman Bikes in Santa Cruz. Wade is one of the owners and spent a great deal of time with me explaining what the process was and why he was fitting the bike the way he was. He is certified by Specialized as a trainer, but obviously having a Specialized is not a requirement. In fact, his shop is like a candy store with some sweet bikes! Good luck!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

pastpob said:


> I've only had one bike fit in my "short" career as a cyclist, but I had a good experience with Spokesman Bikes in Santa Cruz. Wade is one of the owners and spent a great deal of time with me explaining what the process was and why he was fitting the bike the way he was. He is certified by Specialized as a trainer, but obviously having a Specialized is not a requirement. In fact, his shop is like a candy store with some sweet bikes! Good luck!


Yeah, I've been there. Nice shop.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I've had Spokesman recommended to me as well.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Definitely spokesman.


----------

